# zombie babies sawing teddy bears head off



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all
this is my new prop i made to put into my zombie baby play pen
its 2 zombie babies sawing the head off a teddy bear 
just need to paint base and hide wires ect.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you use spare toy parts to create this fiendish animation?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Diabolical, I like it!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments 
I used a servo and a thing called a servo tester (both bought off eBay)
The servo is hidded under the teddy and connected to the middle of the saw
The servo tester when switch on just makes the servo move right and left and the dolls are attached to the saw so move along with the saw .i used the servo tester because I don't know how to program servos or use circuit boards and its a simple case of switching it on .


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE it!!!!!! 
Hilarious and creepy at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not sure your medication is working. That is twisted and disturbing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is too cool! Very creepy :jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahhhh, a new level of sickness. Nice!
Haven't seen that one before. Great addition to your scene.
Nice job!

I suppose this concept could be used in many ways like 2 cats cutting off a dog's head or 
Red riding hood cutting off the wolf's head. Love it!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

That is great!!!! Nice job!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I Dig it!! May have to do something like that next year!! Great job


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is awesome.
Enjoy your time with them while you can. They grow up so fast. Today beheading teddy, tomorrow devouring the neighbourhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are so demented:jol:


----------



## falon810 (Sep 3, 2013)

Great Job I love it.


----------

